# christmas gift



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hubby bought me a half coffin so that gets marked off the list.
It has been so pretty and warm I repaired some tombstones that didn't stay glued when I put the metal stand up thru them.Around 7 that needed repair.
I think I am going to buy the thicker foam so I won''t have to glue.
I am done with the white ghost ,still on a holding pattern on zombie escape.
I got a cowlious talking skull that I am going to put in a half coffin dressed as elvis singing a elvis song.


----------

